# Lobster Shrimp Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/4 cup gren pepper chopped
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped celery
8 oz of cooked lobster chopped
1 can of shrimp drained
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 cup mayo
1 cup bread crumbs

Combine all ingredients except bread crumbs. Place in greased 1 1/2 qt casserole, sprinkle bread crumbs on top. Bake at 350 degs for 45 mins or until celery is done.


----------

